# caffeine



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

caffeine makes my derealization MUCH more bearable sometimes. why would that be? and sometimes it makes my anxiety worse and subsequently my derealization. also sometimes i "crash" after and feel sad and more derealized. i really like coffee though, i don't think i'm going to stop drinking it for this bullshit disease


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I stopped several weeks ago. No caffeine for me. I have essential hand and arm tremors and it worsens when I focus during billiards. I did some research on holistic treatments and learned that stopping caffeine and taking am magnesium supplement could

reduce the tremors. It has had a significant beneficial effect for me. Following severe TLE seizures as a teen, I developed a head tremor and had vestibular dysfunction that I have reason to believe was caused (for 2 decades) by aberrant electrical signals

in my brain. I have done some preliminary research into deep brain stimulation therapy and have given thought to having a transmitter implanted in my brain to intercede with the erroneous signals emanating from the damaged area in my temporal lobe.

If it helps my pool game, it will have been worth it. LOL


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Trying to give up caffeine myself. Down to one cup of tea a day. I know it sounds ridiculous but the slightest reduction messes with my head. Dropping just one cup of tea a day, I get worse derealisation, worse depression and feel foggy headed. That shows how sensitive i am to caffeine and how addicted I am. If you're a hypersensitive person then caffeine will be like taking crack to a normal person. You're super sensitive to it's effects and get highly addicted and it messes you up. I'm a bloody tea junkie lol


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Coffee & Your Genetics | Are You Caffeine Sensitive?:






Caffeine Allergy: Was Causing Me Depression & Fatigue:


----------

